# TSH too low .16 then too high 16.97



## dande36 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been on Armour Thyroid for probably more than 10 years with no problems and have been regulated. taking 60mg with no probelms until this year. My TSH came back at .16. The doctor cut me back to .30mg and re-tested me in 6 weeks. Now my TSH is at 16.97. Is that normal to jump from that low to that high? Now he wants me back at .60mg. This is the first time in many years my numbers have jumped around so much. That seems like a big swing in readings from one extreme to the other? I am a female in my 60s. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Dande

First and foremost - you should never ever adjust medication dosages by TSH alone. TSH is a diagnostic test and should only be used to screen for thyroid issues. If your doctor has been using that to dose your Armour then he is not properly treating you.

TSH can move up or down based on antibody production and you obviously have some stimulating antibodies kicking in which are suppressing your TSH.

The best tests to test active thyroid hormone in your system are the Free T-3 and Free T-4 tests. Because you are on Armour your goal would be a high range FT-3 and mid range FT-4 and the medication has a heavier T-3 concentration which tends to keep the FT-4 lower than if you were on levothyroxine alone.

Ask your doctor to run the Free's and also TSI which might explain what;s happening


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/free-t3/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Geez; that doc messed you up. Only FREE T3 result is the proper criteria for titrating any replacement med w/exogenous T3.

I am providing information and I do suggest that you always take your Armour after your blood draw; not before.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## dande36 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Thanks- even the first blood panel which usually has the T3 and T4 does not have it included. I feel fine. I do not have any hypo symptoms .*


----------

